# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الحليــــــب يفتح الوجه

## فوفو الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليوم جايبه لكم طريقه طبيعيه لتفتيح الوجه ومتوفره بكل سهوله

ملعقه من الحليب الجاف مع ماء عادي او ماء ورد

تمزج جيدا حتى تكون ككريم وتوضع على الوجه لمدة نصف ساعه ثم تغسل بماء فاتر

استمري عليها وتشوفين نتائج حلوه
تحياتيـ...

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يسلموو عالطرح الرئــع

لا عدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورة خيتو على الوصفه السهله 
لا عدمناك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شي سهل  
والأهم انو طبيعي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوورهـ خيتو ع الوصفه..*
*هل ياترى جربتيها خيه والا كيف؟..*
*لاعدمناا جديدك..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكووورين على مروركم
لا والله ماجربتها بس وحده صديقتي جربتها وعطتها نتايج حلووه

----------


## النظره البريئه

شيء حلو 
بعطيها اختي اهي تحب هالأشياء 
يسلمووووو

----------


## عُلا!!

مشكوورة وايد خيتو..

----------


## ريام البراري

وصفه حلوه 
عاشت الايادي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يبالي اسويها لأن احس بشرتي هالايام
صايره مبقعه
شكرا على الخلطة السهلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلموووووووووووووووووا*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## السعاده

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احساسي شاعري

تسلمي اختي على هالخلطه البسيطه والمفيده
باجربها ان شاالله ويعطيش العافيه

----------


## Sweet Magic

فوفو الحلوة 

يعطيك الله العافية على الموضوع

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## همســ المشاعر

يعطيكـ العافيه خيتووو 

ننتظر كل جديدكـــ 

دمتي بود

تحياااتي.. همســـ المشاعر

----------

